# Need suggestions to build up a decent RIG for 60fps in 1080p maxed out settings



## xavier1123 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I wanna build a rig that should be able to give 60fps in maxed out settings in 1080p resolution (Please ignore resource hungry games like CRYSIS 3 and AC: UNITY). I havent set up my budget yet, cause I wanna know that how much that system will cost. I need the components only which are best for the bang, I wanna spend what I need to spend, not more than that. That rig doesnt need to look great. This rig wont be overclocked, so I dont need unlocked i5/i7 with zX7 series motherboard.

Could you please give me suggestion to build the RIG (you can ignore monitors, mouse, keyboards, ups, only the cpu parts)?

Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 5, 2015)

well a i5 4670/4690 would be a good base paired with a cheap but reliable H97 board, 8gb ram at minimum, for the GPU you can table on a R9 280/280X (or a cheap second hand 290 if lucky) or a second hand 770 4gb (the only way to get it cheap) or a 970 if your budget allow it. for the powersuply once the component settled we can see for that parts (but if you look at my powersuply which is a cheap and reliable 650w psu, we will have no problem finding a good PSU for your build)

my actual main rig did not cost me more than 980$ (mainly because of some second hand parts and deals hunting, ie: i got my MVII Ranger for 139chf and now it's more 214chf, wtf  i just noticed that now ... that mobo got 75chf more in less than 2 month? are they crazy  ) 

also 60fps maxed out, even my rig doesn't do it and i am not talking about C3 AC:U but smaller games like Firefall/Defiance/TR2013/Archage (ok for the mmo it's logical that 60fps stable isn't achievable but who care the human eye limit is 30fps ... )
ok Warframe run between 80-146fps in solo mode ... but that the only one


----------



## 64K (Jan 5, 2015)

i5 and a GTX 970.  AC:Unity is a piss poor port imo.


----------



## Devon68 (Jan 5, 2015)

> also 60fps maxed out, even my rig doesn't do it and i am not talking about C3 AC:U but smaller games like Firefall/Defiance/TR2013/Archage (ok for the mmo it's logical that 60fps stable isn't achievable but who care the human eye limit is 30fps ... )
> ok Warframe run between 80-146fps in solo mode ... but that the only one


Are those maxed out graphics? maybe he wants to play at 1080p medium settings.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 5, 2015)

64K said:


> i5 and a GTX 970



Good enough for 1440p

I'd go Z87/97 for the features. I'm running a non K 4670 and I opted for Z87 because pricing wise the top end H97 are similarly priced.
Couple that with a MX100 SSD and a generic 1TB 7200 RPM HDD, 550W Bronze or Gold PSU and 8GB of generic 1600mhz RAM and you're done.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 5, 2015)

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/d6fXdC
keep in mind that prices are valid for usa.


----------



## qubit (Jan 5, 2015)

Basically, you can't have too much processing power when it comes to running games. This is because there will always be a situation where the framerate tanks - even for a moment - and it's those low framerates that need to be kept above 60fps to prevent judder. So, if your game runs at 150-800fps most of the time it doesn't matter, only the time it drops below 60fps does.

Of course, most of the time you'll be running with vsync switched on for smooth animation.

With this in mind, get the best you can afford without breaking the bank, so get the best CPU and GPU combination you can. Therefore, I recommend getting an i7-4790K Devil's Canyon CPU. This does 4GHz stock, which gives a noticeable improvement over the 3.5GHz of the standard version. I know you don't want to overclock, but getting a further 500MHz out of this CPU is a piece of cake. Just start a thread here if you need help with it.

You can go with the Intel -E platform, but that will cost serious money, use lots of power and be of little benefit in games, so I don't recommend it.

For the cooler, I have a Noctua NH-D14, the daddy of air coolers and it's fantastic. It's very large though, so you'll need to check that it fits in your case and is compatible with your motherboard. The NH-D15 is the new version, but it's swings and roundabouts over which one is better. The NH-D15 prevents the top PCI-E slot from being used, which is a big no-no for me.

Get a GTX 980 of some description. These are currently the fastest single GPU cards you can buy and run cool and quiet to boot. You can overclock these very well too, which will really boost your framerate, but remember that graphics cards run more stressed out and hot than CPUs. This is why I don't overclock mine.

Read the TPU reviews of the GTX 970 too as you might be willing to trade some performance to save money. Personally, I don't like getting a gimped GPU and losing performance, even a little bit, so stick with the top models.

Also, I've been on NVIDIA cards for the last 5 years and have very few problems with them, plus they have a great driver control panel and some neat features, so I recommend getting NVIDIA.

For memory, get 8GB or 16GB of decent branded stuff such as Corsair, Crucial etc. There's not much benefit to overclocking RAM nowadays, so just get the 1600MHz modules and run them in dual channel mode.

Forget about AMD for the CPU as they're just not in the running for top performance any more. They just concentrate on the value market nowadays, which will significantly reduce your framerates.

The situation is better for the GPU, but frankly they really aren't as good as NVIDIA, unfortunately. I bet I get taken to task by AMD fanboys for saying this, but it's true.

Finally, you said to ignore monitors, but if you can, get a 120Hz monitor with strobing backlight (Benq do them). These will give you blur-free superfluid motion (when vsync locked and no dropped frames) that will make your jaw drop and are well worth the extra money. Remember, without a strobing backlight, *ALL* LCD monitors show significant motion blur.

Read all about blur reduction here: www.blurbusters.com/faq/zeromotionblur

Note that an NVIDIA LightBoost monitor also has a 120Hz strobing backlight and it's great for 3D Vision, but it doesn't allow the backlight to be strobed when not showing a 3D picture. For that, you'll need this little hack: www.blurbusters.com/easy-lightboost-toastyx-strobelight


----------



## XSI (Jan 5, 2015)

nice build @ne6togadno


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 5, 2015)

Devon68 said:


> Are those maxed out graphics?* maybe he wants to play at 1080p medium settings*.


well ... maxed out settings yes but i do read 



xavier1123 said:


> I wanna build a rig that should be able to give *60fps in maxed out settings in 1080p* resolution



so ... the logical conclusion was i5 + 970 if he can


----------



## Schmuckley (Jan 5, 2015)

Mesez i5-K SKU Haswell + cheep(er) z97 mobo + gtx 970 or 290-290x
cost=around $800

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/shhhdC


----------



## GhostRyder (Jan 5, 2015)

Well your wanting as cheap as possible and 1080p at 60FPS is pretty easily achievable on cards that can be had for around 200 currently.  My suggestion would be the following:

i5 4690
MSI H97 PC Mate
Gskill Ripjaws 1600 8gb
Rosewill ARC 550watt
NZXT Source 210
LG DVD Drive
Sandisk 128gb SSD and WD 1tb 7200RPM (you can choose a bigger SSD if you want but I figured this might be enough for you)
Gigabyte R9 280X

This is my idea based on sales and such of a 1080p Ultra gaming rig that will run 60FPS no problems without putting to much into components.  The i5 4690 is the highest clocked (Non unlocked) i5 and will handle everything thrown at it no sweat, the motherboard is enough for the chip and system, 8gb DDR3 is plenty at 1600 for gaming, 550Watts is more than enough to handle the system and that is a good priced PSU, case is cheap and decent quality, threw a basic DVD drive in (In case you want/need it), an SSD for boot and important games with an 1tb for storage, and then the R9 280X which is an excellent 1080p gaming card at a good price. 

On the GPU most cards can run 1080p 60 on games pretty easily with maxed setting but the 280X will be more of a guarantee than anything though you could cut it back to like an R9 280 which would be plenty though would have more a chance of being below 60 in some titles.  You can actually pick from a variety of cards from both camps and do 1080p 60 Ultra with ease but the value of the 280X is pretty good right now for your needs.


----------



## peche (Jan 5, 2015)

Hello there...
i would like to give  you 2 full lists!

*Kick Ass Rig I*
*Processor*:     Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
*Cooling:*       Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus 76.8 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler
*Motherboard: *   Gigabyte G1.Sniper M5 Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
*Thermal Compund:* Arctic Cooling MX-2 4g Thermal Paste
*Memory: *       Kingston 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1333 Memory   
*Video Card(s):*    Gigabyte GeForce GTX 760 2GB WINDFORCE Video Card
*Hard Disk(s): *   Crucial M500 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive // Seagate Momentus 5400.6 500GB 2.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive
*Optical Drive:*    Lite-On iHAS124-14 DVD/CD Writer
*Case: *       Thermaltake Commander MS-I ID ATX Mid Tower Case   
*Power Supply:*    Thermaltake TR2 750W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply
*Others:*     x3 Thermaltake Thunder Blade fans 48.7 CFM 92mm Fan 

*Total:        $981.77    *

*Kick Ass Rig II*
*Processor: *   Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
*Cooling: *    Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus 76.8 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler
*Motherboard*:    Gigabyte G1.Sniper M5 Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
*Thermal Compund:* Arctic Cooling MX-2 4g Thermal Paste
*Memory:*        Kingston 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1333 Memory   
*Video Card(s): *   Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 4GB WINDFORCE Video Card
*Hard Disk(s):*    Crucial M500 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive // Seagate Momentus 5400.6 500GB 2.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive
*Optical Drive: *   Lite-On iHAS124-14 DVD/CD Writer
*Case: *       Thermaltake Commander MS-I ID ATX Mid Tower Case   
*Power Supply: *   Thermaltake TR2 750W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply
*Others:  *   x3 Thermaltake Thunder Blade fans 48.7 CFM 92mm Fan 

*Total:        $1126.77    *


----------



## xavier1123 (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for the replies of everyone. You guys are so helpful. 
Many of you are suggesting me an unlocked processor. I know that is a really great idea but I am ignoring unlocked cpu because I live in Bangladesh, near India. During summer, its really hot here. So I always wanna ignore overclocking. 
According to all of yours' suggestions, I am now deciding to go for an i5 4690 + H97 + 8GB RAM + GTX 970. I think I can manage money for this arrangements. What I need to know is that, will this config is enough to meet my requirements? at least for the games in 2015?


----------



## FireFox (Jan 5, 2015)

xavier1123 said:


> Many of you are suggesting me an unlocked processor.


+1 to every one who suggested you an unlocked processor, you said during summer its hot but maybe in winter is not 
whith that said, unlocked processor in summer running at stock in winter overclocked

Maybe it sounds stupid   but maybe it doesnt


----------



## peche (Jan 5, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> +1 to every one who suggested you an unlocked processor, you said during summer its hot but maybe in winter is not
> whith that said, unlocked processor in summer running at stock in winter overclocked
> 
> Maybe it sounds stupid   but maybe it doesnt


 + 1
why we still recommending  a "K" Processor to you?

Maybe you don’t want to overclock right now… but in the future you can get a decent cooler and take full advantage of your processor instead upgrade from ….also you may become more enthusiast about computers,  overclock and more things, we don’t know,

regards,


----------



## droopyRO (Jan 5, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Good enough for 1440p.


It struggles in DA:Inquisition i get 25 fps during some moments, 45 exploring areas with a lot of vegetation and 60 during the rest, adaptive vsync on.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 5, 2015)

peche said:


> why we still recommending a "K" Processor to you?



you said it all 
nothing more to add



peche said:


> also you may become more enthusiast about computers, overclock and more things, we don’t know,



if he gets a K version believe me that he will.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 5, 2015)

Ill sell ya my rig.....see the specs. (I would like to hear someone tell me it cant do what he's asking for too.)



Point is you are not asking for much. However PC gaming becomes demanding fast. There is no such thing as "future proofing" just "future preparing". Keep that in mind when you select your parts.

My rig is dated as hell by TPU standards. According to a lot of people on here all I can run is Quake 1. HOWEVER I can run everything you are looking for and then some. That's because of good deals and knowing limitations. Sometimes you don't need "brand new". You just need something that's going to last. Savvy? 780's and 770's will do you just fine.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 5, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> It may be possible if you deactivate cosmetic things like anti-aliasing and unnecessarily high resolution.
> 
> People often says if you do not activate anti-aliasing and put resolution to infinity you did not run it at MAX. This is a lie.
> 
> ...



That's not true. Maxed out is everything on its highest setting for your resolution. There is no exceptions. "Oh I'm maxed out........except AA, PhysX and high detailed shawdows" is BULLSHIT. Maxed or not maxed. Period. There is no kinda maxed. That's like saying your girlfriend is "kinda pregnant".


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 5, 2015)

I haven't read the whole thread and have seen some CURIOUS responses in here yikes.. TPU is better than this!!!

To reach 60 FPS minimum in most titles (as ALL it would be impossible) I would go with a 980 AND overclock your CPU. I say this because 1080p, these days with the cards out, can be CPU limited. So to get the most out of your setup at that 'meager' resolution, you would want to overclock the CPU. Especially on CPU heavy games. That said, the 980 isn't the best bang for your buck, the 970 would be, or grab a 290x.



Blue-Knight said:


> It may be possible if you deactivate cosmetic things like anti-aliasing and unnecessarily high resolution.
> 
> People often says if you do not activate anti-aliasing and put resolution to infinity you did not run it at MAX. This is a lie.
> 
> It is just my opinion.


Ehhh, the definition of MAXIMUM tells me that your 'opinion' is wrong/"a lie". If I can't use the "maximum" in game settings, then its not 'maxing out' the game. Not to mention the dude said 1080p so not sure why the mention of 'unnecessarily high resolution' when he listed 1080p in the first place.



TheMailMan78 said:


> That's not true. Maxed out is everything on its highest setting for your resolution. There is no exceptions. "Oh I'm maxed out........except AA, PhysX and high detailed shawdows" is BULLSHIT. Maxed or not maxed. Period. There is no kinda maxed. That's like saying your girlfriend is "kinda pregnant".


I was typing my post when this landed... I want to QFT...


----------



## FireFox (Jan 5, 2015)

TheMailMan78 said:


> That's like saying your girlfriend is "kinda pregnant".


+1


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 5, 2015)

> OK. It is your opinion.
> 
> In this case I will implement a 1024x super sampling anti-aliasing in my game and you will have good luck at maximizing it (or running it at least)... Anti-aliasing is quite unnecessary, especially at high resolutions.
> 
> Again, it is just my opinion.


Just because its an opinion, doesn't mean it can't be wrong... which, it is. Also, that isn't my opinion, that is a fact due to how MAXIMUM is defined and what the OP wants. Nothing in my post is an opinion.

Look up MAXIMUM in a dictionary man... opinion or not, its wrong. If you have to lower any setting available in game from its 'ultra' defaults (or highest default settings whatever that may be called) that is not MAX SETTINGS. If you have to lower your native screen res, that isn't maximum. If you have to lower AA from the default Ultra/highest settings, that is not max either. If you are SUPPLEMENTING the default highest settings, for example, in BF4 with the res scale/SSAA is raised past 100%, then you have a correct point.

Again, you say at high resolutions, and you are right in that the higher the res, the less AA you need, but, AGAIN, the guy said 1080p!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jan 5, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> Look up MAXIMUM in a dictionary man... opinion or not, its wrong. If you have to lower any setting available in game from its 'ultra' defaults (or highest default settings whatever that may be called) that is not MAX SETTINGS. If you have to lower your native screen res, that isn't maximum. If you have to lower AA from the default Ultra/highest settings, that is not max either. If you are SUPPLEMENTING the default highest settings, for example, in BF4 with the res scale/SSAA is raised past 100%, then you have a correct point.
> 
> Just because its an opinion, doesn't mean it can't be wrong... which, it is. Also, that isn't my opinion, that is a fact due to how MAXIMUM is defined and what the OP wants. Nothing in my post is an opinion.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 5, 2015)

Exactly... SMH... you don't seem to understand what the word maximum means or can't explain yourself clearly...


----------



## peche (Jan 5, 2015)

TheMailMan78 said:


> That's like saying your girlfriend is "kinda pregnant".


Epic coment... 
But Thue...!


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jan 5, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> you don't seem to understand what the word maximum means or can't explain yourself clearly...


I know what it means. I think it is people that do not understand what I mean and what I want the people to see.

It happens all the time. Maybe I am too bad at expressing opinions. And I think I really am.

Waste of time to prolong this discussion.

I just want to apologize if I behaved badly or if I offended someone. It was not my intention.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 5, 2015)

Your behavior was fine, and I don't think you offended anyone. You were just defending a position that, from what you posted, didn't make a lick of sense is all.  

It was like we are all together, me holding a round basketball and you calling it a square with the round sphere right in front of you!


----------



## FireFox (Jan 5, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> I just want to apologize if I behaved badly or if I offended someone. It was not my intention.


you don't have to apologize because you didn't say anything wrong or offensive.


----------



## xavier1123 (Jan 6, 2015)

Everybody please calm down  . . .

Anyway, I said about maxed out settings in 1080p; actually I meant everything maxed out, not only ultra settings coz I know in some games ultra setting is not the maximum setting. Keeping AA off can give me great results, what I have seen in Assassins Creed: Black Flag @2560x1440 (DSR on, amd got around 35-45 fps), and I didnt expect it from my 650 ti boost actually. But I want to play with everything maxed out @1080p - that is my goal.
Well if you wanna know my targeted budget, it can be around USD 1000. I dont think I can get a full rig with a GTX 980 within this budget, so GTX 970 is my last hope. And if I can manage unlocked cpu with a good cooler like the H100i, I will definitely buy it. If I cant, I have to take a locked i5 or i7.

Thanks everyone for helping me to find out the best decisions I can get right now. You guys are really helpful ....


----------



## FireFox (Jan 6, 2015)

xavier1123 said:


> Thanks everyone for helping me to find out the best decisions I can get right now. You guys are really helpful ....



You're welcome.
That's why we are here, to help each other.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 6, 2015)

xavier1123 said:


> Everybody please calm down  . . .
> 
> Anyway, I said about maxed out settings in 1080p; actually I meant everything maxed out, not only ultra settings coz I know in some games ultra setting is not the maximum setting. Keeping AA off can give me great results, what I have seen in Assassins Creed: Black Flag @2560x1440 (DSR on, amd got around 35-45 fps), and I didnt expect it from my 650 ti boost actually. But I want to play with everything maxed out @1080p - that is my goal.
> Well if you wanna know my targeted budget, it can be around USD 1000. I dont think I can get a full rig with a GTX 980 within this budget, so GTX 970 is my last hope. And if I can manage unlocked cpu with a good cooler like the H100i, I will definitely buy it. If I cant, I have to take a locked i5 or i7.
> ...


30 posts in and NOW we see a budget, LOL...

You should be able to get away with a 970 and an unlocked i5 along with say a Hyper 212 Evo and get moderate (4Ghz+) overclocks out of it...


----------



## rruff (Jan 10, 2015)

xavier1123 said:


> Well if you wanna know my targeted budget, it can be around USD 1000.



Budget is very important to know, and also what you are using now. Why does it matter? Because "Maxing out all games at 1080p" is a poor standard to use.  There will always be some game that has some setting that won't allow you to get >60fps *all* the time, unless you buy the most expensive rig possible... and probably not even then. On the other hand you can build a really decent 1080p rig for $500 or less (i3, R9-280) if you need or want to. It's best to look at what you are accustomed to now, and how much better you'd like to get. 

So...650 Ti Boost? What processor?


----------



## peche (Jan 12, 2015)

xavier1123 said:


> Well if you wanna know my targeted budget, it can be around USD 1000. I dont think I can get a full rig with a GTX 980 within this budget, so GTX 970 is my last hope. And if I can manage unlocked cpu with a good cooler like the H100i, I will definitely buy it. If I cant, I have to take a locked i5 or i7.
> 
> Thanks everyone for helping me to find out the best decisions I can get right now. You guys are really helpful ....



What about recycling your current specs for money save?


----------



## xavier1123 (Jan 27, 2015)

peche said:


> What about recycling your current specs for money save?


That will be also good, I will think about that ...



rruff said:


> Budget is very important to know, and also what you are using now. Why does it matter? Because "Maxing out all games at 1080p" is a poor standard to use.  There will always be some game that has some setting that won't allow you to get >60fps *all* the time, unless you buy the most expensive rig possible... and probably not even then. On the other hand you can build a really decent 1080p rig for $500 or less (i3, R9-280) if you need or want to. It's best to look at what you are accustomed to now, and how much better you'd like to get.
> 
> So...650 Ti Boost? What processor?



Core i5 2310 2.9 GHz ...


----------



## peche (Jan 27, 2015)

xavier1123 said:


> That will be also good, I will think about that ...




*Things you may recicle:
Memory:*  8 GB 1333 MHz
*Optical Drive*:  ASUS 24x DVD-RW
*Case*:  Thermaltake V4 Black Edition
*Sound Card:*  Creative Sound Blaster Z


*Things to buy*:

*Processor*:  Intel Core i5 4670K Quad Core    : £167
*Motherboard:*  Gigabyte GA-Z97P-D3 ATX    : £63
*CPU Cooler:  *Thermaltake Contac 21      : £15
*Video Card(s):*  Gigabyte G1-Gaming GTX 970     : £300
*Storage:* Crucial MX100 256GB SSD /  Seagate Barracuda 1TB  64MB cache  ** SSD £: 79 / HDD £: 35
*LCD/CRT Model*: LG LED IPS 22" 22MP55HQ-P 60Hz    : £115
*TIM:   *Arctic Cooling MX4 Solution    : £ 4
*PSU:  *Thermaltake Toughpower 750W 80 Plus Gold  : £  115

*Total:  £893
*
Why replacing monitor: Your monitor max resolution its: 1366x768, pretty bad res, I think that 1920x1080 its going to be here for a while, take advantage of the hardware playing on 1920x1080p,

regards,


----------



## rruff (Jan 27, 2015)

xavier1123 said:


> Core i5 2310 2.9 GHz ...



Sorry, didn't notice you had specs listed.

I'd lean towards just getting a new card (and a monitor), since your specs aren't that bad. There aren't many games that are that CPU intensive and your i5 should be fine.

Your PSU should be ok with a GTX 970 if it has the necessary power connectors. EDIT: I see it only has 1 6-pin, so probably best to upgrade that as well.


----------



## peche (Jan 27, 2015)

rruff said:


> Your PSU should be ok with a GTX 970 if it has the necessary power connectors. EDIT: I see it only has 1 6-pin, so probably best to upgrade that as well.


OP PSU's  its 450W ... i think itys better go safe with at least 600w one

regards,


----------



## krusha03 (Jan 29, 2015)

As @rruff said, the cheapest upgrade would be to just get a good GPU (R9 280/7950 or better) and a PSU to go with it and of course a nice 1080p screen. Seeing as you are in bangladesh, i highly doubt if we make a config of $1000 in US / Europe, the price will stay the same there. Maybe you can give us a website that is equivalent to partpicker, locally for your country.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 29, 2015)

Go for something like a GTX970 or 280x if it's a GPU upgrade. They'll be more than enough at 1080p and can carry on over if you decide on a CPU/board upgrade.


----------



## xLegendary (Feb 4, 2015)

If your looking for 1080p gaming you can try this setup:

CPUIntel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
MotherboardASRock Z97 Anniversary ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
MemoryG.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory
StorageOCZ ARC-100 240GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
Video CardZotac GeForce GTX 970 4GB Video Card
CaseNZXT S340 (Black) ATX Mid Tower Case
Power SupplyEVGA SuperNOVA NEX 650W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply

Just not sure if you want the 970 with 3.5Gb or a 290X with 4Gb    depends on personal taste.


----------

